# New Photos



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had some time this week to play around with my photos. I still have a lot to learn about photography. So, more pictures find their way to the recycle bin than remain on my hard drive. But, hereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a few IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m happy with.

This first one is a new 55 that is still cycling. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not entirely aquascaped yet. I have some live plants arriving Friday and I still need to toss in some shells. Bit, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m overall satisfied with the rock layout.










The rest are pictures of my Calvus. I think IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve post a couple of these before, but IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve gotten a bit better at post processing the images. So, I figured IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d post the Ã¢â‚¬Å"refinedÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Love the presentation of the photos, good job. Tank looks nice.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah very nice!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

nicely done! pics are great!


----------



## RedKestrel (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey, neighbor, nice pics! (Mine are an abomination!!!) I *LOVE* the Alto's - just picked up a juvie group of 5 Redfin comps at the GCCA swap today - were you there? They don't always have a ton of Tangs, but occasionally you can find something nice or pre-order from someone off of their classifieds section and have them bring them to the swap... I once got a really nice group of Kitumba Cyps that way (I'd give my right arm to not have to had sold them).

I wish I could figure out how to take pictures like those - they're fantastic!


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

RedKestrel said:


> Hey, neighbor, nice pics! (Mine are an abomination!!!) I *LOVE* the Alto's - just picked up a juvie group of 5 Redfin comps at the GCCA swap today - were you there? They don't always have a ton of Tangs, but occasionally you can find something nice or pre-order from someone off of their classifieds section and have them bring them to the swap... I once got a really nice group of Kitumba Cyps that way (I'd give my right arm to not have to had sold them).
> 
> I wish I could figure out how to take pictures like those - they're fantastic!


Thanks for the kind words. Honestly, most of the credit should go to the camera gear though. :lol: I definitely still have a lot to learn.

No, I didn't make it to this swap meet yesterday. I do go on occasion though - especially now that it's so close to home. In fact, the Calvus in the photos were a swap meet purchase. You're right, the Tang selection can be a bit thin. But, at least there are a few dedicated Tang guys that seem to have a table at every meet.

Good luck with your Comps :thumb:


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Lovely pics. thanks for sharing :thumb: 
I really like those rocks, what are they ?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks.

The rocks were labeled "Aqua Boulders" at the landscaping yard I got them from. Unfortunately, I have no idea what the proper name is for them. They do come in all sorts of shapes and sizes. So, they work out well for fitting together some nice rock piles.


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

cheers, just discovered a builders yard about 5 mins from my house, guess where I'm off to tomorrow lol
Nice tank, job well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nie photos and aquascaping. Very enjoyable to look at - you did a great job.

I shall look forward to more pictures from you :wink:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful tank! And great presentation of your photos. Very nicely done.

Just out of curiousity what software do you use to create the poster presentation of the photos?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. Razzo, I blame your Altolamp thread for buying the camera in the first place.

The software used was a combination of Lightroom 3 and Photoshop CS5, but you should be able to do frames like that with any decent image editing program (Paint Shop Pro, GIMP, etc.).

HereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a couple of more recent photos. These were taken with an off-camera flash placed on top of the tankÃ¢â‚¬Â¦


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Seems like my latest photo links locked up the thread - bad DNS records on my part. Sorry about that. I think I've got it corrected now.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jrf said:


>


Superbe! Magnifiques poissons et magnifiques photos!


----------

